# Too much money?



## janok (Jan 14, 2012)

I get restless when Im not able to make a photo-trip in the weekends. Today my wife went to the hairdresser that gave me a 3 hour slot to go for a photo-walk. Im usually not very social when I take pictures, and prefer to go alone. 
These two pictures are from a scene I visited this summer. It is the boat house to one of the wealthiest men in Norway. This time the sun was low on the horizon and made some nice reflections in the glass-wall.




Hegnars båthus by janokiese, on Flickr




Hegnars båthus by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## ann (Jan 14, 2012)

I just love your work,


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 14, 2012)

Great subjects. 
Sharp, clean processing. And composition is appealing on both as well. They are both great. 

#1 has a strong foreground/background interest
#2 follows ROTs nicely and brings a lot of prominence to the structure. But maybe more importantly than that is your utilization of the angle of reflection to capture more of the scene. IN the first, the  angle isn't great, but in this one you're actually bringing more of the scene into the photograph which is awesome. 

Some side notes, both scenes have a dark feel to them because of the skies. Were any major adjustments made to the clouds in post? If I had to guess, I'd say no. But just curious. 

Nice dramatic lighting in both. 

My only minor quibble would be I'm seeing a little bit of haloing at the top of the structure on #1 (almost negligible) and to the left side of structure on #2 (some of the Cyans bleeding into the clouds).


----------



## janok (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback. Rotanimod - below you see some of the original pictures. You are spot on commenting my pictures generally  As you see, I have done some serious adjustments with both pictures.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 15, 2012)

janok said:


> Thank you for the feedback. Rotanimod - below you see some of the original pictures. You are spot on commenting my pictures generally  As you see, I have done some serious adjustments with both pictures.



But fantastic adjustments nonetheless!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Love your thread title 


Both images are fine technically but I really like the first one because of the mystery of what that "thing" is while the second reveals too much. Plus I don't particularly like the fences on the left side in the second one, both in the reflection and in the background.


----------



## ImFX (Jan 15, 2012)

I like the two photos in this serie


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 17, 2012)

It's the final results that count, and both images are fantastic. Still can't believe it's a boat house.


----------

